
Mark Zuckerberg Became the Most Reviled Man in Tech - thescribbblr
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/11/how-mark-zuckerberg-became-the-most-reviled-man-in-tech
======
siruncledrew
Zuckerberg reminds me of Richard from the Silicon Valley TV show.

He’s this quirky guy turned billionaire that looks like someone who wasn’t
naturally a leader figure growing up yet is still CEO of one of the biggest
companies in the US somehow.

